

Ask HN: Where to host your projects? - n00b112358

Looking at things like Snowpocalypse, ThreeWordsMe and the kid who just did the three words "clone" 5factsabout.me; as a noobie who wants to dip their toes in the webapp space, I'm wondering where people host these smaller projects.
======
glaucon
Well as you describe yourself as a noob I'll say this. Take a good look at
Google App Engine before committing to it. Maybe read this too <http://www-cs-
students.stanford.edu/~silver/gae.html> . I'm sure it works for some people
but I wouldn't want to find my product taking off and then having to port off
GAE to deal with it.

------
beagle3
Rackspace Cloud has a $10/month 256MB instance (though traffic is extra).
Amazon EC2 micro instance is free for one year (traffic is extra). VPSLink is
a little pricier but works well. Linode is pricier still but (2nd hand report)
works extremely well.

------
RoyceFullerton
I host all of my side projects on Google App Engine and write them using
Gaelyk. It is a lightweight Groovy framework for GAE, if you already know Java
you're good to go. Once you get one project out, it is amazing how productive
you can be. Check it out here: <http://gaelyk.appspot.com> Let me know if you
want any help or would like to work together on something.

------
kgutteridge
If you dont want to get involved with the sys admin

Heroku for Ruby Apps Google App Engine, Java or Python Windows Azure .net

If you want to maintain the server yourself a VPS is probably the best best
Linode/Slicehost

Amazon S3 for static file storage

------
kwellman
If you're a python or java programmer you could use Google App Engine. It
seems ideal for small projects.

I know breakupnotifier.com was hosted on GAE.

~~~
apgwoz
And even if you aren't a java programmer, there's probably an implementation
of your language of choice written for the JVM, which might work on AppEngine.
Clojure definitely works, and I think JRuby does as well.

------
n00b112358
Wow. Great advice everyone. I'll probable start with GAE and see where I go
from there as my experience/abilities improve.

------
davepm
i seem to remember threewordsme being hosted on Linode, they always seem a
good choice. (btw, im no expert at all! no my side of the business :P)

